# B5 S4 Avant & ZHP



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Co-worker stopped by today, I snapped a few pictures of his Santorin Blue /Onyx/Alcantara 2001.5 S4 Avant alongside my 330i.











This picture shows how much less overhang the 330i has.










A shot of my new Pilot Sport PS2s










I used a white shirt to set custom white balance on my camera here. A good example of Santorin vs Mystic.









​


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

Shiny! Nice pics.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Your driveway must be wet 50% of the days in a year.  

Sexy pics. :thumbup:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

FenPhen said:


> Your driveway must be wet 50% of the days in a year.
> 
> Sexy pics. :thumbup:


Well, I wash my car 50% of the days in a year...

Ok, maybe not that often (although my fiancee will say it is). We had just finished washing the S4 .


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Both very nice looking cars.

Maybe I'm just getting old, but those colors look almost identical to my 32 year old eyes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

alpinewhite325i said:


> Both very nice looking cars.
> 
> Maybe I'm just getting old, but those colors look almost identical to my 32 year old eyes.


 :stupid:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The last photo has a slight hue of blue. I put it on Photoshop and adjusted the levels.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I still think the B5 is better looking than the B6.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Plaz said:


> I still think the B5 is better looking than the B6.


There's a B6 A4 3.0 USP (UltraSport Package) in my complex that is awfully sexy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

KrisL said:


> There's a B6 A4 3.0 USP (UltraSport Package) in my complex that is awfully sexy.


 Hmph. I guess it's all personal preference as I find the USP to be seriously FUGLY. I do like the look of the non-USP B6s a lot, though. Especially the S4.

And I really can't stand the B7 facelift. Audi gave BMW a HUGE present by fuglifying their entire line right before BMW introduced it's merely ugly 3-series replacement.


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

KrisL said:


> A shot of my new Pilot Sport PS2s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I've never seen the tread of the PS2s before. It looks a lot like the dry tread on F1 tires these days. (In the middle) :thumbup:

~Jon


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

:yummy: 
mmmm, PS2s.... yummy!!


----------

